

Designing Workplaces For Creativity (June 2012) - sethbannon
http://www.metropolismag.com/story/20120608/designing-for-creativity

======
beobab
"something as incidental as the color of paint on the walls can dramatically
influence the way we think" - and there were banner ads cramped on either
side, restricting me all round.

I'm not sure if it's deliberate, but reading just the text on it's own was
much, much easier. Good old Readability. :)

